# Toronto area help!



## theadamsociety (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, 

My "boss" and I are shooting a couple for engagement photos on Saturday and we were thinking of using the Distillery area in Downtown Toronto. 
I think you may need a permit to shoot there, so;
Anyone know anywhere good around the same area incase we have to retreat? and, if we do get to shoot at the Distilleries, what can we expect as far as subtle background subject. If anyone knows anything about the area at all your input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Adam


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 19, 2008)

Call the owners and ask for permission. If they say no, look somewhere else.


----------



## theadamsociety (Jun 19, 2008)

People who know the area, please. I know how to get a permit.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you need something along the same settings, or just some place to go.  
 I heard Sunnyside is pretty nice to shoot, but, it is different then the Distillery.   Depends on how far you want to go.  The Guild Inn has some nice settings too, especially now with the gardens all up and going.  
The distillery is an awesome place to shoot.  My daughter just had her engagement photos shot there, and we have meetups there all the time.  
 If you need to see any photos, I can pm them to you.


----------



## jg123 (Jun 19, 2008)

Head over here and ask your questions they recently had photo outing there I think.


----------



## theadamsociety (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, and I think I saw some of the pictures from the last Toronto, they looked interesting, I was kind of waiting for an answer from you! haha

Thanks alot tho, I think I can go off of that info.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 19, 2008)

If you have any questions...you can pm me.


----------

